# Heads up



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been an avid Polaris Ranger supporter for years. Have owned three of the 6x6's and sent many people to buy them. The first two I owned were awesome machines. 

I bought my third one, a 2011 that now has 200 hours on it - I have had over $5000 in repairs with things still going wrong - replaced multiple boots and joints, spent $1600 for a new differential that blew up on me, and on and on.

I asked a friend who is the service manager for a Polaris dealer what was going on with Polaris - his answer? "they are now a piece of junk". He said Polaris has started using parts from Mexico and China and they are light weight. He said my differential blew apart because of that. He said they work on hundreds of Polaris's and they just are no longer good machines. I am going to sell mine and go to a Kubota or some other brand - 

The kicker to all of it is that Polaris could care less - I attempted to get their help and response on my issues and they totally blow off customers.

Before anyone goes out and buys one of the new units I just thought I would share this info with you.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for heads up I know now it will be Kubota or Honda

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id have to beg to differ, not doubting, but would need more than just a friends info.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Man mines been a excellent machine


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Id have to beg to differ, not doubting, but would need more than just a friends info.


He is not just a friend - he is the service manager for a Polaris dealership - worked on Polaris Rangers for years - just passing on what the man told me


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah Berto, I have punished mine in the time I have had it. So far so good. And my definition of punishing them is totally different from others lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

oh my


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

keep in mind he is talking about the newer models - 2010's and newer - I had two of the older models and loved them - no issues - 

go look on other Polaris forums and you will find some of the same information - the quality has changed


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

There is always a chance of getting a lemon.


----------

